# New Ch Title



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

Apsel at 11 months.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice! Congratulations!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Very good!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations! Was that in Canaka?


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful and congratulations!!!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

congratulatons!


krisk
BIM.Ch.Edale's Wild Thyme
Sunflower's PrettyInPink Frost (7mons)
retired.Sunflower's Immortal of Dilquin


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool! Hans's birth place, NB! Congratulations!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes it was in Canada. Here is his new ad that was made for him today.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! He is gorgeous!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

congrats on your new champion


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So handsome!!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He has grown up very nicely. I know you are proud of him, as well you should be.


----------

